
Burton Smith, Cray co-founder and Microsoft technical fellow, dies at 77 - sonabinu
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/microsoft/burton-smith-cray-co-founder-and-microsoft-technical-fellow-dies-at-77/
======
linksnapzz
How sad!

I saw him give a talk on parallel languages in scientific computing; he talked
about ZPL and what would become Cray's Chapel language in time. This was about
the time the X-1 && MTA-2 came out, the latter a successor to the original
Tera Inc. system.

There's a section of the UW ZPL page that has his and Dottie's crab fettucine
on it as well:

[http://research.cs.washington.edu/zpl/pasta/crab-
fettucine.h...](http://research.cs.washington.edu/zpl/pasta/crab-
fettucine.html)

